# Anyone have an interesting or wild youth?



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

What were the interesting aspects of your youth? Were you wild? Nomadic? Focused? Lost?


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Oh Gawd...don't even ask me, I daren't even start..I could write a book..


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

No fair, Holly. That's teasing us! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

No details but I wanted to do everything I wasn't supposed to when I was a teen.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Not really..........compared to today's standards..


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

I didn't take drugs and I never prostituted myself...other than that I can't tell you or I'd have to shoot ya..


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2015)

Not really.  I was the oldest and didn't get to do the things my younger sisters did later; I don't even think I wanted to do the things they did.  I went away to college and got a little more adventurous, bummed around Europe with another sister, and almost joined the Peace Corps.  But on the whole, I was pretty boring and wasn't much of a rebel.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

I was married at 18 and rocking a baby at 20.   Hardly a wild youth.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

I could have been much worse - strict parents, middle class suburb and a high school where everyone was expected to go to university.  I guess my stuff was minor - pot, alcohol, skipping school.  I got married at 18 also - 6 months after graduation.  And 6 months after that a baby boy.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 2, 2015)

I was about the same then as now. Not wild, pretty conservative.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Hmmm. You people are all so pure, I'm not divulging aaaanything. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 2, 2015)

Alcohol and drugs were typical pastimes in my community.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Seems 
pretty normal to me Cookie


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

I confess! I spent two years living  and working in a clothing optional commune deep in the country. Fun!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Shali, I knew you did some cool stuff!


----------



## Cookie (May 2, 2015)

:holymoly: Shali, that's quite a revelation! LOL


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

I'm surprized that I survived my teens. Apart from motorcycling (survived with only one trip to A&E for a few stitches), probably one of  the stupidest things I did was while sailing. The guy I sailed with had the idea that holiday makers always had a few frames left in their cameras (pre- digital), so they might as well take pictures of us.  So, we would wait until the ferry to N.Ireland was ready to sail, and then deliberately capsize near  it.  Of course people would rush to the side to see what had happened.  We would wave, shout that we were OK, right the boat and sail off (opening the self-bailers as we went).   Bloody stupid thing to do, but we were invincible in those days.  I wonder how many people took photos of us?


----------



## Debby (May 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Gawd...don't even ask me, I daren't even start..I could write a book..





I could probably write a book too............slight hitch though, I'd probably have to make stuff up because I don't think I'd remember most of it.  Good thing I decided to have kids, they're responsible for the memory function beginning to work again .


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

I'm not talking but I am surprised I made it out alive and mostly intact.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Annie, that was tame! Some day I will tell you about the Danish identical twins who resembled a blond Hugh Jackman!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, that was tame! Some day I will tell you about the Danish identical twins who resembled a blond Hugh Jackman!!!



Ohhh...a menage a trois?  And he is hot!

Forgot to mention that the summer of my junior year I was grounded ALL summer for sneaking out at night to go party.  I was found missing in the middle of the night by my granny who heard it raining and went in my room to check the window was shut.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I confess! I spent two years living  and working in a clothing optional commune deep in the country. Fun!!!



Shali, I'm curious - your commune was "deep in the country" of Canada?  Or where?  I'm just wondering because going without clothing in Canada in the winter time would not be fun.  Brrrrrr!  Even Vancouver gets chilly.  :winter1:


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2015)

Hi Glinda, we lived just north of Victoria, on southern Vancouver Island. During the chilly months, we did wear clothes outdoors., although some of the hardier types would go skinny dipping in the river. We weren't nudists, per se, it was a personal choice thing, but it is more difficult to be a poseur when one is naked, IMHO.lol.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hi Glinda, we lived just north of Victoria, on southern Vancouver Island. During the chilly months, we did wear clothes outdoors., although some of the hardier types would go skinny dipping in the river. We weren't nudists, per se, it was a personal choice thing, but it is more difficult to be a poseur when one is naked, IMHO.lol.



Yes, we had a nude beach in Santa Cruz, CA which my ex and I enjoyed in the early 70s - not sure if it's still there.  When the temp was just right, and we had plenty of sunscreen, total nudity was so much more sensual.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

THAT'S where I saw you Glinda!!! I KNEW I'd _seen you _before!   Remember me?  I wore the mirrored shades and had the large....................................................umbrella?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Gawd...don't even ask me, I daren't even start..I could write a book..



Put me down for a copy...


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2015)

I was in the Stockade three times before my 1th. birthday!

I grew older to be a respected senior non-com though!


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

My goodness Laurie!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Surely, Shali, you have some old Polaroids that you could share.  After all, I have shared today...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Wonderful likeness, Ralphy. I am going back to sleep, you unregenerate roué! Lol. It is the middle of the night pacific time. Night , night, gorilla.:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

OK, but when you wake up get out that old shoe box and find us some Polaroids...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Sorry, Ralphy, you will need to use your imagination to visualize  me in all my naked glory.  Hint..just think BB, only better! Lol.:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

BB!  She was hotter than MM!


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

What can I say, Ralphy? I was truly blessed...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Yes, well God created women as I recall, and in BB's case he did a spectacular job!


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

I concur, Ralphy, she was gorgeous.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

We had to wait awhile until Bo Derek came along to replace her...


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

I never really liked Bo that much Ralphy.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> THAT'S where I saw you Glinda!!! I KNEW I'd _seen you _before!   Remember me?  I wore the mirrored shades and had the large....................................................umbrella?



Oh, so that was you . . . but why the pink flip-flops?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

It's a guy thing...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, well God created women as I recall, and in BB's case he did a spectacular job!



No, all women are not created equal!  Just ask my sister who has never stopped complaining that I got her share...........


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Just tell her that life is not fair.  I'm sure that she will understand...nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just tell her that life is not fair.  I'm sure that she will understand...nthego:



Oh, I'm sure she will!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Oh, so that was you . . . but why the pink flip-flops?



Come on now I saw the admiring look.  I guess I was born lucky!!  I've always had fondness for pink!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Come on now I saw the admiring look.  I guess I was born lucky!!



When ya got it, ya got it.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Those were the days, lotsa ladies hanging around.  Why I'll just NEVER forget ole what's her name!!


----------

